# First thing you wanted to learn



## Lisa

When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?

When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!




How not to break people when you grab them and place them into an interference fit with a wall.


----------



## Jenna

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


Hey Lisa  I can just see you doing your little katas I am picturing you with your rising sun bandana wrapped around your forehead.. crane stance arms outstretched perched up on a stump down at the beach at dawn.. I bet you were the bees knees! 

When I started out I think I was a teenager or maybe not even.. My inspiration was Seagal plain and simple.. Hey I wanted to be Nico.. I wanted to prove I could really throw someone like that.. that it was not just a figment of Hollywood choreography.. I wanted to prove even if I was small I could still move someone bigger who was bearing down.. well twelve thirteen years later I think I got some Seagal moves down pretty sweet.. I am STILL trying to acquire the belly and the menacing eyebrow though, ha!


----------



## green meanie

When I was a kid and I imagined being able to study a martial art I wanted to learn how to kick. Now I'm pushing 40, teach Jujutsu, and I hate throwing kicks. Lol. Go figure.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Wristlocks, wristlocks, and more wristlocks.  Still love em.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Lisa  I can just see you doing your little katas I am picturing you with your rising sun bandana wrapped around your forehead.. crane stance arms outstretched perched up on a stump down at the beach at dawn.. I bet you were the bees knees!



LOL!  Jenna, not quite but that does remind me of my instructor a little bit! 




			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> When I started out I think I was a teenager or maybe not even.. My inspiration was Seagal plain and simple.. Hey I wanted to be Nico.. I wanted to prove I could really throw someone like that.. that it was not just a figment of Hollywood choreography.. I wanted to prove even if I was small I could still move someone bigger who was bearing down.. well twelve thirteen years later I think I got some Seagal moves down pretty sweet.. I am STILL trying to acquire the belly and the menacing eyebrow though, ha!



Too Cool Jenna.  I think we have all had the fantasy of kicking someone's ***, however, Steven Segall? lol, I am sure of one thing, you probably are a better actor! :lol:


----------



## Kacey

When I started, I had no clue, except that I wanted to get the guy who dragged me in to quit bugging me about it... although I quickly fell in love with tuls (patterns) and those are still my first love.


----------



## MRE

When I was 7, I watched a martial arts demonstration.  There were lots of talented people presenting kata, self-defense, and choreographed routines.  I was impressed with all of it, but was especially impacted by one of the instructors who, from what I understand now, demonstrated a very short and basic form.  His movements were so sluid, his pace so measured, and his strikes so precise.  He embodied grace, power, and control.  I always wanted to be able to move like that.


----------



## Xue Sheng

It was jujitsu and surprisingly enough I can remember that far back

I wanted to learn a shoulder roll.


----------



## donna

After about the first 5 min I realised I wanted to learn how to fall without hurting,or breaking something :uhohh:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 
A high forearm block.


----------



## pstarr

I wanted to learn how to throw someone over my shoulder like Mr. Moto... that ought to date me!


----------



## Christina05

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 
Katas were my thing too. I couldn't get enought of them I was so excited everytime I was gonna learn a new one I was the first one in class that day lol.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

pstarr said:
			
		

> I wanted to learn how to throw someone over my shoulder like Mr. Moto... that ought to date me!


 
*Seoi-nage!*

*BTW, Congratulations on your MT Blackbelt at 500 posts!*


----------



## Drac

pstarr said:
			
		

> I wanted to learn how to throw someone over my shoulder like Mr. Moto... that ought to date me!


 
Yes it does *AND* me too because I also remember him...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:
			
		

> Yes it does *AND* me too because I also remember him...


 
Mr. Motto huh

I can't tell you how much better this makes me feel this morning.


----------



## Shaolinwind

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 
I'm with you there, I wanted to learn forms so badly I could taste it.  I'm at that point again, now that I am studying Kajukenbo they aren't going to be teaching me any forms at all for a few months.  :waah:


----------



## Drac

Balance..I was recovering from an industrial accident that broke both legs..I was told that the MA would help me recovery balance and reverse the antrophy,,They were right...


----------



## matt.m

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Lisa  I can just see you doing your little katas I am picturing you with your rising sun bandana wrapped around your forehead.. crane stance arms outstretched perched up on a stump down at the beach at dawn.. I bet you were the bees knees!
> 
> When I started out I think I was a teenager or maybe not even.. My inspiration was Seagal plain and simple.. Hey I wanted to be Nico.. I wanted to prove I could really throw someone like that.. that it was not just a figment of Hollywood choreography.. I wanted to prove even if I was small I could still move someone bigger who was bearing down.. well twelve thirteen years later I think I got some Seagal moves down pretty sweet.. I am STILL trying to acquire the belly and the menacing eyebrow though, ha!


 
Jena,
With you being an aikidoist......you and I could hang out.  Seriously, hapkido and aikido have serious randori fun.

Seriously, yeah I was serious.......I wanted to do the splits like van damme, the jump spinning cresent was what made me as a teen want to be a good kicker.  Watching Above the Law at 15, hmmmmm.......I spent more of the movie picking out the hapkido wrist technique (Variations of) than I did watching the story.

Watching Bong Soo Han do the hapkido in Billy Jack was awe inspiring.  Dad used to let m sit in on class, for the throwing/punching/kicking....no wrist locks till 14 though.


----------



## tshadowchaser

hhhmmmm, I don't remembe what I wanted to learn first. I guess I wanted to learn as much as possible and any thing was welcome


----------



## stone_dragone

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Wristlocks, wristlocks, and more wristlocks. Still love em.
> 
> Jeff


 
Ditto!


----------



## ArmorOfGod

lol
This topics took me back and made me laugh at myself.
I wanted to learn to do a full side split.  I had seen every Van Damme movie  to date and I wanted to get into a split  so I could hit those high kicks.
I never got to the full side split, but can easily kick head level and higher; add that to the fact I am 6'2" and I can kick headlevel to most anyone that I come across.

AoG


----------



## evenflow1121

The first thing I wanted to learn was how to do a flying kick in Kenpo School of all places.


----------



## ChrisWTK

I wanted to learn how to kick like tommy does in the beginning of this video. I still haven't learned it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6d008NwEf0


----------



## Swordlady

First thing I wanted to learn, ever?  How to throw a punch..._properly._


----------



## kingkong89

the first thing i wanted to learn is how to beat the crap out of someone. of corse that was when i was a young white belt.


----------



## thescottishdude

for me it was the kicks. I think it the most noticable aspect of martial arts - how to kick.


----------



## lll000000lll

lol, tornado kicks. lol but i rarely kick above the waist now.


----------



## IcemanSK

I'm sure the first thing was any jump spinning kick. After a while it was Koryo, the 1st BB form. My instructor had us all sit down each class (after we'd work on forms in our rank groups) & he'd call the groups up to demonstrate our forms. The BB's were always the most impressive (& it was a better form than the lower rank ones.) We were told that by the time we hit BB, we should only need to be shown the form once & be able to repeat it. After seeing it over & over for years, it was no problem to only be shown it once.:ultracool


----------



## Azzy

Katana skills - but had to wait awhile. I also thought the katana was invincible then I met the wrong side of a Bo. :whip:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Lisa said:
			
		

> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn...



Me, I just wanted to learn how to _*NOT  *_to be and act like a martial arts newbie and rookie scrub. I wanted to get experience and move beyond white belt rank so much, and as quickly as possible.  Now years later I understand  that the study of the MAs is infinite, and just when you think you're an experienced pro, something  else new is introduced and must be learned and practiced. It never ends... :idunno:


----------



## thewhitemikevick

When I first got into fight sports...it was boxing. I was introduced to boxing at a young age, and I couldn't wait to get into it. I'm not sure if you all consider boxing a martial art really, though. But I wasn't really introduced into the world of Martial Arts until a little later down the line. It was after seeing a Royce Gracie fight in the UFC that I discovered Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu, and instantly thought it was an amazing, practical style of fighting. Now I'm seventeen, and I've been boxing in a league for 3-4 years now...and been going with my dad and uncle to the boxing gym REGULARLY for about 6 years. This past summer, I started going to a martial arts dojo where I attended BJJ classes twice a week. However, during the schoolyear, due to limited time in the day, I haven't been able to pursue my BJJ aspirations, so I haven't progressed any in rank, and not quite as much as I'd like to in skill. Last year I got expelled from my high school, and was forced to go to an arts school which I despised. But this year I see it as somewhat of a blessing in disguise. They offer Tae Kwon Do classes, and dance classes, and while I neither considered myself much of a TKD person or a Dance person, I saw it as a good opportunity to gain dexterity, flexibility, agility, and coordination. So I took them both this year, and so I'm currently an Orange Belt in Tae Kwon Do, and in being the only male Tae Kwon Do artist in the school who also takes Ballet, I'm moving a long quite well, and many of the Black Belts have taken the opportunity to help me with my progress and I really believe that I train a lot more than most of the other martial artists at my school do, and with the help from some very nice people, and some very incredible athletes, I'm coming closer and closer to my dreams. But of course I'm still a LONG way away. Infinity away. I'm a very basic fighter now. But I'm developing. And my style, and my skills are constantly evolving. But you see what I'm getting at...when you first acknowledge martial arts as a great hobby of yours, and you realize that you want to dedicate a portion of your life to it, it's a truly amazing thing. Run with it. When you have the hunger for it, the thirst for it, that's when you have all the potential in the world, so run with it as fast as you can. Because you never know when you'll run out of gas. I'm still in the hungry stages. And I hope I always stay hungry.


----------



## Cruentus

I was a little kid, and I just wanted to stop getting my *** kicked.


----------



## thewhitemikevick

lmao yep yep I hear that...I myself was just a stupid little ignorant kid "let me in the ring let me in the ring I can take him!!!" lol


----------



## kodo

As a very young kid, the first thing I wanted to learn was how to make somebody's body do something huge while doing very little. (I mostly had my big brother in mind!!!)


----------



## subster

I was hypnotized by the movements in kenpo while watching some clips. I just wanted to learn how to move like that and so far it has been quite tasty.


----------



## ares

The first thing I wanted to learn was how to block. There are many ways to block a punch, kick, club, ect. I always thought it was cool when I see people block and counter. ares


----------



## Bubba Buck

As embarrasing as it is now starting out in Ninjutsu I wanted to learn how to kill somebody swiftly and quietly. I was young!


----------



## bluemtn

I really just wanted to learn all that I could that was physically and mentally possible in one class.  I loved watching other people do their forms, I loved watching self defense, and then of course kicks and punches, etc.


----------



## K' Evans

Interesting thread. 

For me, it was the One Inch Punch. Of course now I realise that it is just simply the Straight Lead in microsm, and that it is about short explosive power. Nevertheless, for some reason or another, I am still fascinated with this technique and want to be good in delivering it.


----------



## Shaderon

The first thing I wanted to learn was self defence because of my ex who was a bully, I started out learning Aikido and when I realised that the teachers (in my eyes they didn't deserve the name Sensei) were only interested in helping the higher grades and I didn't know any more after 6 months than I knew after 6 days, I left.   Then a year later I found TaeKwon-Do.  In one lesson I'd learnt how to front snap kick, side kick, back kick, punch, block, and some really great basic self defence moves, along with the beginnings of my first pattern, it impressed me so much I just kept going back.   (yea I know Sagi Jirugi isn't a proper pattern but I was impressed  )

After one seminar (I got a gold medal) and my first grading I was totally hooked, all because of my instructor teaching me at MY pace and not just at the pace of the slowest learner.


----------



## bydand

The first art I tried was Judo, and it was the only thing around the rural area I lived in.  I really wanted to be like Cain on "Kung Fu" or any one of the myriad of MA movies I loved.  Turns out, movies and TV are a bit unrealistic;  kind of dissapointing for a 10 year-old.  When I started in Ninjutsu, I just wanted to be able to stop that little half-pint instructor from bouncing me around the Dojo at will. (Still my goal, years later.  )


----------



## Zida'sukara

It was learning to have more self-confidence(still learning), and weapon skills. But I like the mental trainings better now but.......cannot forget the Bo.


----------



## snapmule

Id have to say for me it was joint locks and pressure points.   When I was a kid,  there was a guy who worked with my dad who showed me a few joint locks.   I was always fascinated by the ability to immobilize somebody with little effort.


----------



## yumeiko

ok main reason i wanted into the martial arts was because of the power rangers, sad i know, but i thought they were super cool. When i got into the class finally i wanted to learn everything, but sparring was really what i look forward to, though slightly scary it is a lot of fun and keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Frank The Tank

LOCKS ALL KINDS ARM,LEG,etc.


----------



## sealth

five swords ,definitely


----------



## Just4Kicks

Those crazy jumping spinning kicks. <3 I haven't yet got them down.... but I will! They just look awesome, and do pretty good damage too. I love sparring so I really want to be able to do them.


----------



## Shaderon

Taekwondo_gal06 said:


> Those crazy jumping spinning kicks. <3 I haven't yet got them down.... but I will! They just look awesome, and do pretty good damage too. I love sparring so I really want to be able to do them.


 
Yea they do look fantastic!  I'd like to be able to do them too but I can't even jump a 180 yet


----------



## ChingChuan

Well, I don't really know anymore what I wanted to learn first, even though it's only a year ago that I started training Pencak Silat . I think I really wanted to learn a jurus (kata). I don't really know why, but when I started, I knew next to nothing about Pencak Silat only that jurusses (sp?) play a very important role so of course I wanted to learn them.


----------



## kidswarrior

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!



How I could stick with the MA with the knees I had. Fancying myself an old street warrior, I hated forms (kata). Turns out, the forms were what got me off metal knee braces, down to heavy polyurethane (do I have that right?), to Ace slip ons, to none at all! Who woulda thunk it? :wink2:


----------



## kidswarrior

Shaderon said:


> Yea they do look fantastic!  I'd like to be able to do them too but I can't even jump a 180 yet



Well, but you can jump! More than I can say. I'm jealous. :high5:

But I can still do my art--low kicks, etc. Good enough....


----------



## Shaderon

kidswarrior said:


> Well, but you can jump! More than I can say. I'm jealous. :high5:
> 
> But I can still do my art--low kicks, etc. Good enough....


 

   Yes, low kicks are good enough!


----------



## terryl965

You know it was so long ago I have no ideal what I wanted to learn, today all I want to do is completely understand every aspect of my Art, good luck I always say.


----------



## kidswarrior

terryl965 said:


> You know it was so long ago I have no ideal what I wanted to learn, today all I want to do is completely understand every aspect of my Art, good luck I always say.



'The older I get, the less I know', eh? Isn't it amazing how the deeper we go in our art, the deeper we see it goes? I'm with ya' terryl.


----------



## Sukerkin

Weird!  No, not this thread but an odd 'rep' glitch I just caught.  I wanted to give a bit of a rep buff to *terry* and *kidswarrior* as I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments they expressed.

However, the message I got back on hitting "rep buff" was 'Thanks for adding to FranktheTanks reputation' ... let me be the first to say "huh!"?  I think perhaps the page hadn't loaded right and the hot-spots were a bit confused :lol:.  So, *Frank*, you're welcome to the rep but I'm embarassed to say it wasn't intended for you .

Regardless, at least you chaps now know I approved .

Oh, and the first thing I wanted to learn when I first started kung fu in my 'teens {which was a while ago :lol:} was how to do all those flashy Bruce Lee kicks ... thankfully I've since learned that looking a little deeper is sometimes helpful :blush:.

EDIT - The mystery of the misdirecting 'rep' was quickly cleared up .


----------



## Shaderon

Sukerkin said:


> Weird! No, not this thread but an odd 'rep' glitch I just caught. I wanted to give a bit of a rep buff to *terry* and *kidswarrior* as I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments they expressed.
> 
> However, the message I got back on hitting "rep buff" was 'Thanks for adding to FranktheTanks reputation' ... let me be the first to say "huh!"? I think perhaps the page hadn't loaded right and the hot=spots were a bit confused :lol:. So, *Frank*, you're welcome to the rep but I'm embarssed to say it wasn't intended for you .
> 
> Regardless, at least you chaps now know I approved .


 

I just keep on getting messages that say I have to spread the love around a bit first, I must stop picking on the same people!  heehee


----------



## kidswarrior

Sukerkin said:


> Weird!  No, not this thread but an odd 'rep' glitch I just caught.  I wanted to give a bit of a rep buff to *terry* and *kidswarrior* as I whooleheartedly agree with the sentiments they expressed.
> 
> However, the message I got back on hitting "rep buff" was 'Thanks for adding to FranktheTanks reputation' ... let me be the first to say "huh!"?
> 
> Regardless, at least you chaps now know I approved .



Thanks! FranktheTank is my WWF name. :lfao:


----------



## JBrainard

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?


 
As much as I could in the shortest amount of time. I've learned the value of patience since then, although I still find myself chomping at the bit sometimes


----------



## Sukerkin

Ah .. all is clear now ROFL :tup:


----------



## kidswarrior

Shaderon said:


> I just keep on getting messages that say I have to spread the love around a bit first, I must stop picking on the same people!  heehee



Know what you mean, Shad. Some people's posts just sing to me. Can't help myself.


----------



## seasoned

A round house kick. The first time I tried one I gave some of the black belts a good laugh. My determination paid off a few years down the road.


----------



## donald

A spinning heel kick. Just like that cat Billy Jack...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## jim777

For me it all started with Kwai Chang  The way someone would rush him, and he would put up an arm to push the punch away, lean back, and the guy would just continue on past him without any bother. No harm, no foul. I thought that was awesome. I didn't want to learn to kill anyone, or kick someone in the back of the head when I had my back to them or anything, I wanted to be able to redirect whatever came my way. I wanted that spiritual Shaolin inner peace and harmony vibe. Protect myself in any situation, and do no unnecessary harm. :asian:

jim


----------



## Em MacIntosh

I wanted to learn breaking.  My school never taught it.  Many tried to discourage me.  I had no support and started doing it on my own.  Now I'm losing mobility in my knuckles.  Guaranteed arthritis.  But it's worth it for me.


----------



## Lisa

Em MacIntosh said:


> I wanted to learn breaking.  My school never taught it.  Many tried to discourage me.  I had no support and started doing it on my own.  Now I'm losing mobility in my knuckles.  Guaranteed arthritis.  But it's worth it for me.



You must be a young fellow.   Hopefully you will change your mind before doing too much damage.  Can't do much MA or protect yourself when your hands are damaged beyond repair.


----------



## mjd

Started in my thirties, wanted to spar, love the contact


----------



## kidswarrior

Sukerkin said:


> Weird!  No, not this thread but an odd 'rep' glitch I just caught.  I wanted to give a bit of a rep buff to *terry* and *kidswarrior* as I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments they expressed.
> 
> However, the message I got back on hitting "rep buff" was 'Thanks for adding to FranktheTanks reputation' ... let me be the first to say "huh!"?  I think perhaps the page hadn't loaded right and the hot-spots were a bit confused :lol:.  So, *Frank*, you're welcome to the rep but I'm embarassed to say it wasn't intended for you .
> 
> Regardless, at least you chaps now know I approved .
> 
> Oh, and the first thing I wanted to learn when I first started kung fu in my 'teens {which was a while ago :lol:} was how to do all those flashy Bruce Lee kicks ... thankfully I've since learned that looking a little deeper is sometimes helpful :blush:.
> 
> EDIT - The mystery of the misdirecting 'rep' was quickly cleared up .



Man, I just stumbled on this previous post, and it got me belly laughing all over again! You all should see me in my FranktheTank leotards! :lfao: Or not.

This bureaucratic snafu is not even a blip on the radar compared with the phone call I got from the Personnel Dept. last Thursday. It began, 'We've processed your resignation request...' After a few minutes of circular reasoning, which I honestly didn't try too hard to follow, the voice on the other end concluded with, 'but it's all cleared up now. Only thing is your check won't be deposted on the first; it'll be just a few days late.'


----------



## Leopard claw

Weapons by all means, couldn't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Lynne

I just started but I think board breaking with the foot looks like fun. I've seen many a student fail a test because they couldn't break a board  - not just kids, but adults).  So, I'm sure it's more challenging than it looks.


----------



## qi-tah

I started out in Capoeira and wanted so badly to learn to play the berimbau!(always reminds me of a lagerphone without the beer caps) Failing that, a headstand into a backbend and then back over the way you came. I still can't do it, dammit...


----------



## Em MacIntosh

Lisa said:


> You must be a young fellow.  Hopefully you will change your mind before doing too much damage. Can't do much MA or protect yourself when your hands are damaged beyond repair.


 
I have a good dit da jow and I've cut down lately since I saw a bone specialist.  I love breaking though and makiwara is the only way to get the itch outta my knuckles.  I do a lot of opening and closing to practice and maintain mobility but it's not exactly comfortable.


----------



## Jusus

The First thing I wanted to learn when I stated MA.
Was how to put my hand in someone chest cavity and pull out there heart, while they are still standing looking at you in wonderment


----------



## Hand Sword

Fighting techniques. Vicious ways of incapacitating an attacker very quickly.


----------



## kaizasosei

the first thing i wanted to learn was the splits and cool highkicks-i once saw a tv show where this vietnamese refugee or something does a spining heel kick that was so fast and so nice that i will never forget that scene. couple of other insrumental movies or shows were blackeagle with shokosugi and vandamme,,which was on tv one afternoon when i was around 12(that was the first time i tried to kick the air around me-)..even before that i remember catching this show i have no idea what it is called with this kid who is a ninja...and uses all kinds of jintonjutsu and ninjaskills to escape..then when he gets to america he enters some karatestyle fighting competition but his own coach keeps cramping his style and telling him not to do things the way he's used to and he ends up losing a couple of bouts but then one time in training he starts rebeling against coach.  in retrospect, this story is really interesting i find and i frequently remember it.

 soon after learning kungfu/karate basics, i discovered ninjutsu and wanted to learn everything from that especially acrobatics flips etc...
i'm still learning now 29 


j


----------



## kidswarrior

Been roaming around the rooms of my memory for what it was I really did want to learn. Being an old street 'boxer', didn't care about the striking so much. Think the movie Billy Jack (which I'd seen 20 years before) got me wanting to learn fancy kicks and throwing/seizing. Little did I know then that my knees were already too far gone for Hapkido, but I kept at it for four years anyway--finally had to switch arts, and still going strong 14 years later (sprained my knee again just yesterday, tho--that's about time number 12 :ultracool).


----------



## BudoTiger

how to throw a spinning hook/crescent kick ala chuck norris. worked my butt off and now i can do it.


----------



## Dronak

I don't think there was anything specific I wanted to learn.  I was just interested in learning tai chi.


----------



## wadehg

my first thing i want to learn is how to throw a high and mighty side kick. ive been doin stretching exercises. but progress is slow. though my kicks are stronger and more controlled than ever i still feel far away from achieving this goal.


----------



## bluemtn

wadehg said:


> my first thing i want to learn is how to throw a high and mighty side kick. ive been doin stretching exercises. but progress is slow. though my kicks are stronger and more controlled than ever i still feel far away from achieving this goal.


 

It does take quite a bit of time to get those high kicks-  unless you're barely out of grade school, or something...  With that in mind, be careful when you do stretching.  Don't do too much all at once, only go so far.  Injuries happen when you stretch, too.


----------



## Tabris

To be honest, I wanted to be able to just stop my brother-in-law from beating me up :whip:

then I wanted to be able to just learn what my friend (who was three belts higher then me) knew already. All my dreams came true, yay for me yes? :ultracool


----------



## whitetiger2001

Patience, I wanted to know everything at once but patience was to learn them when the time was right was my biggerst goal


----------



## MantisStyle21

I think the first thing I wanted to learn was praying mantis forms. The mantis has ALWAYS been my favorite animal, and I had started learning the mantis style got pretty decent too. Then I started loving how little effort it took to throw someone Aikido style, so I got into Aikido type moves. Then I seen my friend belt testing last night, and he had to spar someone using Monkey Style, and I fell in love, now I wanna learn that lol.


----------



## kosho

My first class I was really happy to be there had all kinds of things going on in my mind. Then class was about to start and this realy nice, 
girl came out of the other changing room and in the class. She had blue eyes and was to me WOW. So all I wanted to know in my first class now was what is her name.

kosho


----------



## jonbey

I wanted to learn the 5 point palm exploding heart technique. 

Only joking. When I started, I was not after anything specific, just to learn kung-fu (first style was a high kicking northern Shaolin style). 

I would still like to feel very comfortable sparring and grappling. I am now too old to even think about fancy kicking.


----------



## thardey

I wanted to learn how to defend against punches _and_ kicks.


----------



## Silv3r

i wanted to learn how to fall correctly and not hurt myself.


----------



## Hand Sword

Like any young punk at the time....how to wreck someone.


----------



## Jack Meower

kosho said:


> My first class I was really happy to be there had all kinds of things going on in my mind. Then class was about to start and this realy nice,
> girl came out of the other changing room and in the class. She had blue eyes and was to me WOW. So all I wanted to know in my first class now was what is her name.
> 
> kosho



That is a great story!  

For me, well I was about 13 at the time and I don't remember for sure.  I do remember loving the way sidekicks looked, though.  And wanting to know how to throw someone.


----------



## newmartialartist

The first thing I wanted to learn is how to defend myself from anything, mainly punches and kicks.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I do believe it's because I wanted to learn Drunken Boxing initially.  Along side of that, though, was a desire for discipline, balance and some grace.

My balance is much better.


----------



## tad2bad

Im just like most of you. When I was younger my dad took me to a martial arts demonstration and I fell in love. I think it was something about the grace and fluidity of it all. I wanted to learn it all, but I had no idea then that it would take as long as it has.


----------



## Love to Learn

i was almost 16 when i started (now 17  ) and i was very shy and backward when i started training, i guess i just wanted my confidence to come out and learn not to be afraid.

Now im much more confident and loving training


----------



## Almost

I have to say that for me it was Bo staff. Good that was awesome... Just to watch the grace of the spinning and jabs and all the cool moves. When I realized that I wouldn't learn that for a while i was kinda bummed but it didn't last long. After rank test my Sifu would generally teach extra circular material or material we shouldn't know for a long time. That is when I was introduced to Prance of the Panther. Now I'm in love with the animal forms, Panther/Leopard in particular.

I must say that having a friend who was a test away from getting his BB I say him do a lot of cool forms and heard a lot of cool stories. After hearing some of those stories, my new goal is to stick around long enough to at least see the Unarmed Man battle set. One guy has a sword, one has nothing... It hasn't been seen in my system for a long time and i believe only 2 people know it. Either way that is my new goal. 

Almost


----------



## Bruno@MT

Side split and spinning jump kicks. Inspired by Van Damme in 'Bloodsport'. (I know, I know, ...)
Of course, I learned quite early that real MA is nothing like in the movies.
Although I have to admit that Steven Saegal seemed to know what he was doing in his early movies.

Over the 3.5 years I practised Jiu-Jitsu I got good at technical stuff and grapling.
Even today after 8 years of being inactive in MA (Genbukan ninpo since 2 months) I am very flexible in all joints in most directions, EXCEPT regarding side splits. That is still a far off dream for me.


----------



## TomoeTamara

Gee, I wasn't sure if this thread was dead.......but I'll throw down too!!!

My first ever martial art was Tae Kwon Do.  I took it for 1 1/2 yrs and received a blue belt.
TKD mainly utilizes kicks....so I was obviouly drawn to the first awesome kicking demonstration I witnessed.  I saw a blackbelt from our dojang run across the floor, sail effortlessly thru the air, and gracefully executed a spinning back kick right into the bag.  The bag bend in half around his foot and swung with great power from one side of the ceiling to the other.
MY JAW WAS ON THE FLOOR!!

NOW-picture this very young 11 yr old very small girl.....running towards the bag (with not much training at this point) and try to execute the same move.    :mst:    :mst:

As soon as my foot connected with the bag (and it barely did)
I fell flat on my face like a ton of bricks!!!!     :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:

YES...it IS ok to laugh at yourself and your beginning exploits.  
You know -- we have ALL been there.

OOOH....there's a good thread...has it been done yet???


----------



## Raynac

Well i went in wanting to learn how to use a weapon like a staff, somthing were the equivalant would be very easy to find in the immediate enviroment.

a couple minutes into the class i decieded that i wanted to learn breakfalls really good and be able to do diving rolls. but i still would like the weapons idea. wrist locks are also big on my mind.


----------



## terryl965

For me it was to learn to fly over houses like in those Kung Fu movies and yes I have finally relized it was all fake, crushed my dreams.


----------



## Da Supa Freak

Being quite the pragmatic person who's only really just starting out at the moment, the first thing I want to learn are how to fall properly and roll.  Actually, having just gone through rolling for the first time today was a lot of fun, I must say.

As a small guy who was a Jr. High and High School wrestler, grappling and locks are also areas I want to really learn a lot in.


----------



## Scotty

I wanted to learn how to defend myself. When I did some research of self defense martial arts I was instantly attracted to kenpo. During my first class I saw how quick and practical the moves were. I wanted to be able to do those moves. Still learning them one class at a time.


----------



## Bruno@MT

A long, long time ago I really wanted to learn how to do side splits like Jean Claude Van Damme for the purpose of doing roundhouse kicks.

The irony is that I am very flexible in almost all directions except side split. 
I stretch almost daily, and while there is some progress, I will probably never get there, or even close. Good thing it's not required for ninpo.

What I like most is rolling, breakfalls, tai sabaki and locks.


----------



## jonbey

As sad as it may sound, I took up martial arts after watching some Jackie Chan films in the summer before I went to Uni (1992). Jonathan Ross presented a series of films, and I and a mate started watching them, and decided that we would both learn kung-fu. I found a Shaolin 5 pattern hugn-juen club at Uni (Preston). I guess all I wanted to learn was to do silly high kicks like Jackie Chan! I cannot really remember now. I did acheive my ambition. But alas I can no longer do that high kicking stuff. The tornado. That's what we called it (memories coming back now). Cresent kick, followed by spinning reverse crescent, followed by jumping cresent. Woosh. Lots of fun. Mostly useless in a fight. Struggle to get my leg above waist height these days! Damn, 17 years ago. Eeek. Right, I think I need a large glass of scotch to get over this.....


----------



## David43515

&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;When I began, I wanted to learn an iron broom sweep. It looked so cool, and in the movies the bad guys always went down hard.


----------



## Domino

LOL ^ elegance, but powerful.

I simply want to become proficient on the dummy and at some point, the pole.


----------



## celtic_crippler

How to teleport and throw chi-blasts.....hey, I was a kid for cryin' out loud. What did you expect? LOL 


verkill:


----------



## Ken Morgan

In iaido. Wondering how in the world they put the sword away without looking at it. It looked so cool.

That lasted until 5 seconds after I was showed how to do it.ahhhwait, thats really not that impressive.


----------



## Combat Hapkido Girl

I really had little idea of what I was going to learn. I spoke with my current master many times regarding his school before I actually attended and when I started ..... I LOVED IT!! The more I was taught the more I wanted to learn. I love it all!!


----------



## young.learner

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
I have allways wanted to learn the ancient art of Lua. Heck i am still trying to find an instructor in that art.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"is it really over master?"

"no young one... it has just begun."

:duel::duel::duel::duel::duel:


----------



## sfs982000

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 

When I first started out it didn't matter to me what they taught me first, I was just happy to be learning, that was in Poekelan.  When I started Shotokan, I felt the same way you did and couldn't wait to learn katas.  I still feel that way today, I still enjoy katas and believe they are an important tool for training.


----------



## FierySquidFace

I was in total amazment that a little guy like me could throw someone literaly twice my weight over my head! I was the youngest guy (17) in my bjj class at the time, and I LOVED free training with the big guys, and the adults, _and coming out on top_! It brought me to a whole new level of self confidance, which I have never lost over the years.


----------



## CanadianCommando

I wanted to learn how to kill my enemies with my laser vision and/or pyrokinesis. lol

Seriously, though, I grew up in the wake of Bruce Lee's death, and was interested in his techniques in general, and the one-inch-punch especially. I wanted to be Bruce, just like everyone else in those days 

Chris.


----------



## wushuguy

first thing i wanted to learn was the jian, and also qing gong. however i have never yet found a teacher who knows or teaches qing gong.


----------



## masurai

I wanted to learn to fight from knees because when ever my younger brother and I would wrestle he would always make me start from my knees while be started standing.


----------



## girlbug2

LOL it's embarassing to admit, but I wanted to be able to catch a spear being thrown at me just like David Carradine in Kung Fu.
(No, haven't learned that one quite yet...)


----------



## jarrod

i was walking to the the gas station & a kid from my school was in his backyard breaking cinder blocks.  i tried to do it & couldn't, so i started training with him.  i still can't break cinder blocks but i don't really care to anymore.  just happy i got started.  

jf


----------



## exclusive

the hadoken 
Well more like how to kick properly


----------



## chaos1551

I thought it would be cool to be confident in the face of people making fun of you, to know you could kick their butt but not be all that worried about it.  And I wanted to be able to do stuff that looks cool.  Yeah, I just wanted to be cool.


----------



## khand50

i saw a judo demo at my father's police academy in the early 60's.  i was less than six years old.  i think that was my first spark of interest.  later, bruce lee in the green hornet.  i used to watch it everyday after school.  i thought batman was a total wuss bag.  but when i finally started, i really concentrated on kicking.  that was the first thing i really wanted to learn.  anyone can use their hands (i figured) but kicking was extra special.  now at 50 years of age,  i still love kicking!  but i have seen/felt the need for hands,  especially while training in a jkd class in south florida where we put on the gloves and made contact!  wow.  what an eye opener!   
overall,  i have always wanted to learn everything i could from every art i saw, or every person i met.  dan inosanto was a big inspiration for me over the years.


----------



## marshall arts

Two words,  Chuck....Norris


----------



## shane

when you start to lean the martial arts the questions should be in your mind.
what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?


----------



## Fiendlover

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 
The sais, katana, and the flying side kick.  :ultracool


----------



## Touch Of Death

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


To fight like Remo Williams, of course.
Sean


----------



## shane

When i was kid i was thinking that i will love to be a superman , who help everyone and all people like him . but now i realize that a supper man is just a character in the movie....


----------



## Blade96

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?



I don't know. Because I didn't know one bloody thing about shotokan when i first started. 

I only knew that wesley snipes did it. and i wanted to learn that :uhyeah:


----------



## Phelan

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!



I wanted to learn the Vulcan Nerve Pinch...

Sadly, that never panned out the way I wanted it to


----------



## Yondanchris

The first thing I remember I wanted to learn was the Pinan "dragon breathes fire" intro, and then the whole form, man was I easily amused back then!!


----------



## Athelus

I really wanted to learn to break boards, but quickly learnt that attempting to break boards before instructor says you should is a bad idea. 
Boards break you.


----------



## Peace & Harmony

the first thing i wanted to learn was the roundhouse kick! i saw it one day and i thought it was so cool looking and now that im a white belt in taekwondo, i can actually do it!


----------



## Narges

I knew next to nothing about the martial arts when I first started karate. I only knew that it includes cool fighting techniques and I used to fight a lot back then, so I thought it would be great to learn to fight in an advanced way! But when I stepped on the path I learnt much more than fighting techniques.


----------



## elmerq

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 
There's so much I wanted to learn... I wanted to know everything like how to do the katas, learning how to spar and employ techniques, mastering the self defenses, and so much more.

I guess what I really was interested was the JKD portion of the class.  I love going through the pak-sau and lap-sau drills.  It was so confusing at first, but now it's built into my muscle memory.  I loved how fast the techniques were and it just looked so cool!


----------



## Amoroque

When I first started Kung Fu, I really wanted to learn sparring techniques.   Sparring is still my favorite part of class.


----------



## Indie12

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn. What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown. A certain kata? A technique? what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad. I thought they were so cool!


 
Started in '1989' and I just wanted to be a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle!!!


----------



## dodoman

first thing i want to learn is doing full split thanks


----------



## Lee Ch'a

That's a tough question; all I can remember wanting to learn was simply... everything, ha  
But I agree with dodoman- a full split would certainly be nice.  
I suppose board breaking was probably on my mind, as well as self defense!  And nunchaku, definitely nunchaku.  They're pretty fun!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

I wanted to break a board and learn the flying side kick!!!


----------



## DennisBreene

When we started (my family), we had just watched a demonstration on "Wide World of Sports" and a demo at a local dojang that my instructor was starting. The spectrum was almost overwhelming and while I wanted to be able to do everything I had seen I was also too intimidated to even consider what "I" wanted to learn first. Good thing; Grand Master Roberts had his own ideas about what we should learn first.
Dennis


----------



## Yondanchris

I wanted to be able to move fluidly like I saw the brown and black belts move!


----------



## Cjransom

Heya everybody, I'm Chris and I for the most part I didn't have a 1st thing I wanted to learn. For me what I was looking for was something to do, mental clarity and to prove to myself I could do this and keep up with it. So far I'm new only been doing this for basically 3-4 weeks. I typically hit class 3 times a week.


----------



## Romethemighty

I wanted to learn how to fight like Bruce Lee.  Luckily my dad was into the books and not the movies lol!!!


----------



## Tugan Karl

Flow, i wanted to move like a martial artist ... still not there though ... a long journey


----------



## Instructor

I just wanted to not get beat up anymore in the first days.

Then I wanted to be as good as the other guys.

Then I wanted to be better.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Nothing in particular, just wanted to be more like my brother who had been taking classes.
Now, he no longer practices at all, while I do, go figure.


----------



## seasoned

kempodisciple said:


> Nothing in particular, just wanted to be more like my brother who had been taking classes.
> Now, he no longer practices at all, while I do, go figure.


It is funny how things turn out. To some it is a hobby, to others a means of staying in shape, and then there are the ones that make it a life time endeavor. No matter where your brother was at, he may come back in time. But, until then, he in a way was instrumental in showing you the way.


----------



## seasoned

Cjransom said:


> Heya everybody, I'm Chris and I for the most part I didn't have a 1st thing I wanted to learn. For me what I was looking for was something to do, mental clarity and to prove to myself I could do this and keep up with it. So far I'm new only been doing this for basically 3-4 weeks. I typically hit class 3 times a week.





Romethemighty said:


> I wanted to learn how to fight like Bruce Lee.  Luckily my dad was into the books and not the movies lol!!!





Tugan Karl said:


> Flow, i wanted to move like a martial artist ... still not there though ... a long journey



All three of you should hit the meet and greet thread and introduce yourself. It is a great place to get to know everyone on the site. We do hope you enjoy MT.................


----------



## UKS

I wanted to learn Aikido because of the fluid movements.


----------



## chien_fu

When I was young, all I wanted to do was have fun with my buddy and learn some cool moves.  My mom got me signed up for kempo classes when I was 11.  After 2nd dan, in college, I got into Capoeira, again, to learn some more (arguably far cooler) moves, but the main motive behind training that was to stay in good shape and build muscle.  I took up praying mantis kung fu after working at a desk job for a few years after college.  My knees started acting up and it was affecting my rock climbing.  After training kung fu for a few months, my knees were in the best shape of my life.  At that point I was also ready to delve into the more esoteric internal aspects of training.


----------



## francium

Hmmm... to start with, I just wanted to learn "cool stuff" (I know- I am intensely creative and detailed sometimes), but after going to an open class one night as a white belt, and seeing the black belts doing an advanced form (5 Kata), I decided that I'll learn that some day. Now, to learn everything I need to know to learn how to do that first....


----------



## Giant Marshmallow

I had spent 12 weeks watching my son learn so many things (and trying to learn them myself, at least well enough to help him practice at home) so I started very greedy.  I wanted to learn it ALL!  If I had to pick one thing, it would be kicks.  I still suck at them (only been doing it 12 weeks myself) but I work on them most every day.  

Now I want to practice sparring.  I've only done it once and it was toally awesome.  LOVE it.


----------



## Aiseant

I wanted to be as calm and peaceful as this strange tall black man was in the middle of the crowd. He's my sabeum since then, and I'm still struggling with my goal ^^ (but I made awesome progresses, though)

After the first training, I just wanted to be able to finish the *warming part* without dying

After the first year, I wanted to learn the 8th taegeuk poomse so badly ... They told me "yup ... but you have to learn all the others before", so it became "I wanted to learn all taegeuk poomse so badly"


----------



## Curlykarateka

I think I only bothered to start martial arts because my brother wanted to, now weirdly I take it more seriously and passionately than he does


----------



## DavidMoreland

I seen a Martial Art demonstration, when I was 7. There have been tons of gifted people presenting kata, self defense, and choreographed routines.  His movements were so sluid, his pace so measured, and his strikes so exact. He embodied control, power, and grace. I always wanted to be able to proceed like that.


----------



## GiannisMalkavian

Having watched a lot of chinese Kung Fu movies, I wanted to learn to strike with my fingers!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

The first thing that I tried to do when I was a boy was to put a small rock among my 3 fingers. I tried to squeeze that small rock into powder. I learned that from my first MA book.


----------



## yawarakarate

As a new joiner quite interesting to read through these


----------



## never-finished-learning

I remember being a little kid and all i wanted to be was a ninja  but as for a specific thing... it didn't exist and still doesn't I don't want to learn one thing I want to learn everything.


----------



## BruceLee23

I would have to say that the first thing that I ever wanted to learn was how to kick with such flexibility as Bruce Lee or Scott Adkins or Chuck Norris. I also wanted to learn how to use many different weapons.


----------



## wingchun100

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!



In wing chun I wanted to learn chi sao. Oh, and how to generate the power to do the one inch punch.


----------



## Roger Tyson

I actually saw a documentary on Discovery channel called extreme martial arts. Think it was a little bit of different styles but mostly Taekwondo. It made me want to learn how to move like that.
But when I started it was nothing like it because I didnt know the difference between styles and didnt have a clue, so I started training an Iranian kung fu style called Kung fu Toa. Then I figured out that I wanted to learn how to fight. Not dance and soon the whole documentary was forgotten...


----------



## Reedone816

360 degree jump kick! Really cool when I saw it in taulu demonstration.
Haven't manage do be able to do it all these years, and stop to bother trying after being shown how easily it is being countered...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## qianfeng

First thing i wanted to learn was the Baji shoulder strike. It looked really cool in Kenji


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

I started with shoot fighting so the first thing i wanted to learn was the basic positions and submissions but then again I had a few Neverlast kick bags that I destroyed & wasted my money on till I found an eagle trading co heavy bag so i already new how to kick and punch pretty well. If it wasn't for the bag training I might have been more interested in the striking part (kick boxing) that the school taught along side of the shoot fighting.


----------



## wingchun100

Apparently I answered this thread elsewhere, but I can't find what I said! At any rate, the only "first thing" I wanted to learn was...wing chun. After hearing Bruce Lee started with it, I looked the style up and thought it looked AMAZING, like nothing I'd seen before.


----------



## Danny94

When I was a kid, I wanted to learn karate, especially breaking boards. I still find people amazing who break stones and 10 inch bricks.


----------



## Reedone816

The first martial art I really want to learn was baji quan because of the 90's comic kenji goh, that was why I ended up in a wushu school, because only that one available with my small allowance ($3 a month).

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pwen Arye

I had done some TKD but stop due to busy life. I decided that I missed taking martial arts but I was looking for something different. I moved down to the CSRA (central savannah river area) in Georgia and decided to look for a few places to train. It was kinda hard because there is so many GREAT martial arts facilities here and almost everyone in the MA community knows each other. Also kempo is the predominate martial arts in the area with at least five places teaching (TAI Karate, Kempo-jujitsu,Shorinji-Kempo and two Chinese kempo), those same places also have their own MMA programs.  Anyway I visited a few places and still couldn't make up my mind. I had someone suggest to me to look up the Universal Kempo Karate School branches, there are two of them here. I found some videos on the web that looked absolutely awesome.

This Brick Breaking is one of them 
[video=vimeo;56739227]http://vimeo.com/56739227[/video]


I want to break bricks. I want to be so deadly with brick breaking, I dare any delinquent bricks to come and try to mess with me.


----------



## Brother Sardis

Well to talk about what i first wanted i would say A round house Kick in the Air, truly bad *** and its power. Of course it has taken some time to get just a little one off the ground..lol


----------



## Argus

How to sit in my stance and punch!

I guess I'm kind of boring and just like to start at the beginning


----------



## KenpoMaster805

The 1st thing i wanna learn was the kata and technique I love it


----------



## sgraves

the kamemeha wae and how to do a back flip for a kick


----------



## TheThirdAncestor

For the first six months I kept myself open to whatever was being taught so that I could soak it in like a sponge, but when my teacher started talking about knife fighting I immediately knew it was something I wanted to learn.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Boot to the head.


----------



## Mujician

As a child of the 80s, I loved The Karate Kid film (the original one with Pat Morita!) I just wanted to do karate! I guess flying kicks were what I wanted to do! Its been 15 years since i did karate - I went to my first class today. I think its going to be hard to get this body off the ground now!


----------



## dan.jaret

Forms, even at this point after having practiced martial arts for the first time 15 years ago, I still love forms, I even arranged with my sifu a special 1 hour class only on forms, and well, martial applications, but mostly the form sequence itself, how each move works, where the force directs to, where your weight is, all the different meanings for each move, all the different ways to do a whole sequence, the topic is so vast and mysterious, and when my sifu demystifies each move I'm wowed, all the time. I leave that class and my face is like a big WOW lol 
Second thing was, splits  After watching Van Damme do it on the ring ropes in that first movie he was not even the main character, No Retreat No Surrender. I think I must have read and practiced 99% of the stuff on flexibility out there. Thomas Kurz, Pavel Tsatsouline, Bob Coole, Kit Laughlin, Michael Alter, GMB, Paul Zaichik, just to name a few and the most important ones.
So I love forms, splits, high kicks, and funnily enough not the actual reason for a martial art I think, which is killing...


----------



## Buka

Killing? Ah, no.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Buka said:


> Killing? Ah, no.


One day I asked a MA guy, "If you have to kill someone, which move will you use?" He looked at me as if I came from another planet.

In MA training, you want to learn how to:

- enter, and
- finish.

If you have to deal with multiple opponents, the better "finish skill" that you have, the better chance that you can survive.


----------



## Kickboxer101

How to not suck at martial arts....still wanting to learn that to this day lol


----------



## Dirty Dog

I started in 1968 or '69. I honestly have no idea what I wanted to learn first.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

When I was 5, I liked to put a small rock among my 3 fingers. I squeezed it everyday and hoped one day I could smash that rock into powder. I learned it from the 1st MA book that I had, "The secret of joint locking".


----------



## pvols1979

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!



I also was most excited about forms/katas. I really wanted to learn the Pyung Ahn forms in Tang Soo Do. I started when my wife started teaching Yoga at a karate school. You can't watch it and not DO it. I can't anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.jaret

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One day I asked a MA guy, "If you have to kill someone, which move will you use?" He looked at me as if I came from another planet.
> 
> In MA training, you want to learn how to:
> 
> - enter, and
> - finish.
> 
> If you have to deal with multiple opponents, the better "finish skill" that you have, the better chance that you can survive.


What is this "enter" and "finish" thing? Enter where, finish what, the fight? I'm honestly asking, I don't know what those terms refer to.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

dan.jaret said:


> What is this "enter" and "finish" thing? Enter where, finish what, the fight? I'm honestly asking, I don't know what those terms refer to.


"Enter" is to pass the

- kicking range without being kicked. This include fast footwork, correct angle to move in, catch the right opportunity, have good timing, ...
- punching range without being punched. This also include to pass your opponent's wrist gate, elbow gate, and reach to his shoulder/head gate.

"Finish" is as simple as

- fist meets face,
- ground meets head,
- arm meets neck,
- ...


----------



## dan.jaret

Kung Fu Wang said:


> "Enter" is to pass the
> 
> - kicking range without being kicked. This include fast footwork, correct angle to move in, catch the right opportunity, have good timing, ...
> - punching range without being punched. This also include to pass your opponent's wrist gate, elbow gate, and reach to his shoulder/head gate.
> 
> "Finish" is as simple as
> 
> - fist meets face,
> - ground meets head,
> - arm meets neck,
> - ...



LOL thanks, I get it now.


----------



## Balrog

I started because I was bullied horribly in high school.  I said never again.  It came true.


----------



## ernst

Life is a marathon not a sprint 


 Rolling, rolling, rolling..

In school we had some judo lessons, and a friend of mine practiced it as a sport he would drag me around alot.

When i was about 15 i started doing aikido, and (sadely) red about a technique to prepare your body & mind for the ¨fight¨:
it was telling to clentch the teeth firmly and put the tongue on the upper side inside your mouth. After many years of mindlessly practicing this technique /wich did help me get across the street\ my teeth are kinda worn down and the inner side of the nerves are a bit overexhausted. So beware of what you learn and keep an open mind to other techniques !

  dance, wrestle and relax


----------



## Marlene Morga

When I took my very first martial arts class at 5 years old, I wanted to learn how to be emotionally stronger. At the end of the day, I learned how to respect people.


----------



## Hakkan Mordrake

How to embrace the grind.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

GordonnotRamsay said:


> I was really more into developing my reflexes when I started taking lessons. I thought it would help me stop being clumsy.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

GordonnotRamsay said:


> Personally, the first thing I want to know about is the history of martial arts and how it actually started. This is actually because it is amazing to see that it is popular around the world for several decades now... and the reason why a lot of people are willing to learn it. Well, I understand that it is for the purpose of self-defence. Other than that, I have also notice that there are a lot of people who made variants of it. I honestly think that it is a great way to get healthy and to learn how to protect yourself.


Are you referring to a specific martial art, or martial arts in general? Because if it's martial arts in general, your 'several decades' idea is underselling the length of martial arts quite a bit...


----------



## Deleted member 48484

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!



First thing I wanted to learn when I started martial arts ever.. As far as I remember it was arm bars and kicks.


----------



## Damien

The first thing I specifically wanted to learn (although I knew it would be a while before I had enough experience to do it) was the Guan Dao; Dynasty Warriors may have had something to do with that! 

All this time later and I've still not actually learnt a Guan Dao form! Although I love the idea of the weapon and have played around with some basics, I've yet to find a form which I think really looks satisfying or a teacher who is well versed in it. A lot of the forms are overly showy and lack the martial application aspect.

It's been a long time since I've really looked though. Maybe one day.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian

Saw some guy doing Naihanchi Cho Dan during my first few weeks of Tang Soo Do. The punch-low/highblock-hammerfist sequence right before the leg sweeps _really _fascinated me. This is actually what got me interested in kata/hyung to begin with.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

I love learning the techniques.


----------



## MadMartigan

At 15, my legs were very weak from several years with knee injuries. 
I wanted to get stronger and learn how to kick. That was over 23 years ago.
Still trying to learn how to kick 😉


----------



## Urban Trekker

ThatOneSyrian said:


> Saw some guy doing Naihanchi Cho Dan during my first few weeks of Tang Soo Do. The punch-low/highblock-hammerfist sequence right before the leg sweeps _really _fascinated me. This is actually what got me interested in kata/hyung to begin with.


Is that what you guys call it?  That's what we call it in Okinawan karate.  Mainland Japanese styles call it tekki, and I thought TSD was an offshoot of Shotokan?  Even then, don't you guys still have a Korean word for it?


----------



## ThatOneCanadian

Urban Trekker said:


> Is that what you guys call it?  That's what we call it in Okinawan karate.  Mainland Japanese styles call it tekki, and I thought TSD was an offshoot of Shotokan?  Even then, don't you guys still have a Korean word for it?


I no longer to TSD but yeah, they call it Naihanchi (or Naihanji if you do Soo Bahk Do). Here in Shotokan we call it Tekki. Hwang Kee's translation of stuff from Shotokan to TSD was weird:

-Hwang Kee translated Pinan to Pyung Ahn, even though the hyung themselves are the Japanese Heian versions.
-He retained the name Bassai instead of translating it to Chinese.
*-Naihanchi stayed, even though it's actually Tekki (a noticeably different kata). Some schools call it Keema (from the KOREAN term Keema Jaseh, or Kiba Dachi).*
-Jitte was translated to Sip Soo and is the Japanese version of the kata.
-Chinto was translated to Jin Do and is the Okinawan version, not the Japanese version.
-Lo Hai isn't even a Shotokan kata yet he included it anyway.
-Kong Sang Koon is a loose Chinese translation of Okinawan Kushanku, even though the kata is actually Japanese Kanku-Dai.
-Wang Shu is actually Enpi, not Wansu.
-Same story with Seishan; the name is a (probably incorrect) Chinese translation of Seisan but the kata is actually Hangetsu.
-Ji-On is the Japanese version of Jion, not the Okinawan version.
-O Sip Sa Bo is a weird mix of Gojushiho-Sho and Gojushiho-Dai with some original Useishi mixed in and distorted into an absolute Frankenstein of a hyung.
-E Sip Sa Bo is the Japanese version of Nijushiho but has front kicks instead of side kicks for some reason.
-Sochin/Unsu were translated to Sojin/Unsu and are, to my knowledge, largely similar to the Japanese versions.
-Chinte is practiced in most schools as Jin Soo and is the Japanese version. However, some actually call it Chinte for some reason.
-Jiin kind of exists, again as the Japanese version.
-Wankan isn't even there.

So yeah...Hwang Kee was all over the place in terms of translating both words and kata from Japanese/Okinawan to Chinese/Korean. In a nutshell, though, he basically took some Shotokan and some Okinawan Shorin-Ryu, translated some stuff into Chinese, some into Korean, kept some Japanese names, kept some Okinawan names, and then wrote his own history about each of the hyung and put his own spin on the techniques.

Yeah let's just say there's a reason I switched to Shotokan...


----------



## isshinryuronin

As a young jr. high teen, I felt (as I suppose many kids did) that I was different.  I wasn't into the hippy or school clique scene, team sports or even the nerd group.  Girls?  Forget it.  Life was boring.  In 1966, karate was little known, even less than judo.  I knew of no one who was involved in MA.  Karate would be something different, unique, unknown - just like me, and just _for_ me.  I enjoyed physical exercise, so it seemed like a good match.

I knew it would challenge me out of my comfort zone and give me something to get excited about.  It wasn't about sport, self-defense, learning any specific thing.  It was just an intuitive feeling that it would be good for me.  So there was no first thing I wanted to learn - I didn't even really know what the heck karate was - just that it would probably take me somewhere I'd never been.  I was not disappointed.


----------



## Buka

I saw Ed Parker on The Lucy Show when I was a kid. That did it, I was hooked, wanted to learn Judo.
Because the name of the episode was Lucy and Viv Learn Judo.

I always wondered what Ed thought of that title.

Anyway, I was hooked.


----------



## dvcochran

Urban Trekker said:


> Is that what you guys call it?  That's what we call it in Okinawan karate.  Mainland Japanese styles call it tekki, and I thought TSD was an offshoot of Shotokan?  Even then, don't you guys still have a Korean word for it?


The styles of TKD and TSD I have been involved with all go by Naihanchi 1, 2, & 3. They are the only linear forms I have ever learned or have seen.


----------



## isshinryuronin

Buka said:


> I saw Ed Parker on The Lucy Show when I was a kid. That did it, I was hooked, wanted to learn Judo.
> Because the name of the episode was Lucy and Viv Learn Judo.
> 
> I always wondered what Ed thought of that title.
> 
> Anyway, I was hooked.


Yeah, people didn't know one MA from the other.  To the public, karate, kung fu, judo and jiu jutsu were interchangeable terms.  Ed Parker was just thrilled he was on TV (I think that was his first stab in show biz) and I doubt he minded the title too much.  Actually, he was amused that people had such misconceptions of the art.  He laughed that people thought karate was something like sushi.  Perhaps a true sushi master does see some similarity?  I know that after a workout I have a craving for raw fish.  Mmmmm.  I'm getting a craving right now.  What were we talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 39746

Not going to lie, i had a obsession with knife hands for a bit, thats the only thing i would say i really wanted to learn.  (blame Fairbairn)  The rest has more or less been systems.     Oh, im presuming its technique.

Since its been necored i thought i would join in.


----------



## Graywalker

Controlling my temper.


----------



## Guardian

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!


Sweeps.


----------



## Anarax

Kali. After watching Jason Bourne(Matt Damon) stab that assassin in the hand with the pen, I internally shouted "THAT ONE"!!!!!


----------



## chrstnkenpoist

Lisa said:


> When you started your Martial Arts journey and you were the excited newbie in the class, what was the first thing you wanted to learn.  What was it that you just couldn't wait to be shown.  A certain kata?  A technique?  what?
> 
> When I started Karate I wanted to learn katas really really bad.  I thought they were so cool!


A spinning heel kick.


----------



## Ugh

I mean it would've been nice to learn how to circle properly but those idiots couldn't have even been bothered to do that right.


----------



## zzj

How to send people flying back or put them on the ground with a seemingly light touch.


----------



## Frank Castle

I straight up wanted to be Sho Kosugi or a ninja turtle. I wanted to vanish into a cloud of smoke and use "ninja magic" to solve every problem lol Then, when reality kicked in and my Sensei brought me back down to earth, I really learned to enjoy joint manipulation and pressure points. It's not flashy and movies won't be made about those techniques, but I found it fascinating.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

If I'm a new student, the 1st thing that I want to learn is the anti-missile strategy. If you punch at me, I'll knock your punching arm down.


----------



## Instructor

Instructor said:


> I just wanted to not get beat up anymore in the first days.
> 
> Then I wanted to be as good as the other guys.
> 
> Then I wanted to be better.


I said this in 2012 and I still feel that way.


----------



## J. Pickard

At the 1:06 mark


----------



## bill miller

In retrospect, I should have learned to bob, weave, and cover. It was 1964 in my old boxing days, and my "style" was more Rocky Balboa than Sugar Ray Leonard !


----------

